# Advanced Nutrients Sensi PH Perfect Series aint Perfect



## dgaf757 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Ok, so about 7 or so weeks ago I found a Canadian vendor selling the "new PH perfect" sensi bloo**m so I bought it. At first I was using the other sensi bloom that wasn't PH perfect. When I started using the what I call "PH stable" because it still isn't perfect, I saw really nice results, with a lot less hassle for me. After 4 weeks I saw some deficiencies. I had no idea whether it was Mg, Ca, Fe or my RO water screwing up. After getting an email back from high times, apparently the PH perfect advanced nutrients products COMPLETELY left out Iron... not only in the base bloom nutes, but NONE of their recommended supplements do either, as I use them too. 

If there's anybody else out there that has used this new formula... have you seen this same Fe def.? Its really bugging me out, because I was told if I use a cal+mag with iron, it could create toxicity from too much mg in my program. If anybody has any suggestions (besides the maxi-crop w/iron because its got chlorine in it and I use a bio active hydro system) please help me.*


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 18, 2011)

That's piss poor if that's true. Just go with another brand and cut your losses now. You'll probably screw up future grows trying to correct the current screw up from the manufacturer.


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah im not shittin you. i didnt even realize NONE of their new products contain ANY iron until i got an email back from high times and they told me it was an iron def. because advanced cut out iron. 

its such a damn shame, because i still got pretty good yields. but you have a damn good point. but the reason i started using advanced was because i had a bottle of botanicare pure blend pro bloom and sweet berry go bad and growing mold in the bottles. i have shit for luck with nutes. i also used grotek bi tek but it cost a fortune mixing 24ml/gal and they discontinued production. (edit:i have a 55gal res indoor and a 250gal recirculating drip system on my back deck for my veggies)

i see in your sig you tested dyna grow and gen hydro. you have any suggestions on amino acid based synthetic nutes?


----------



## djruiner (Mar 18, 2011)

a large majority of AN's line of products are not properly labeled or just straight out lie about their product.i admit i almost got sucked into their clever marketing gimmics...but im glad i didnt.ended up getting jacks classic grow and bloom.under $20 for both and has lasted me almost 2 years now.thats all i give my plants other then molasses...and if you read and do some research...most of the crap that AN puts out has a base of molasses.clever marketing has pulled a lot of people in and they are just tossing their money away....keep it simple...give the plants what they tell you they need...not what some schmuck in a suit tells you you need


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 18, 2011)

Just wondering why you called high times about an AN product. Why not just call AN? 



> *i see in your sig you tested dyna grow and gen hydro. you have any suggestions on amino acid based synthetic nutes? *


I'm kinda confused about what '*amino acid based synthetic nutes' means. Both are 'synthetic' mineral based formulas and both work well, though I prefer DynaGro. 
*


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 18, 2011)

oh no i completely understand your point. my local hydro store wont even stock AN because of EXACTLY what you just said. they have shady marketing, but since it was my first go round i bought 4L of everything on their "professional" suppliment line as well as sensi bloom. i always bought botanicare because they were cheap and effective, but hey i do admit even with the problems i have had... i harvested 11-16 grams per plant on 20 plants in a 2x4 tent with a 400w hps, 2 70w hps and 2 85w cfls. i never got over 6oz's total with botanicares full line. 

im all about the basics because i run a "hyped" molasses for my outside veggie drip garden its nutrilife heavy weight and it works quite well. but compared to what bud candy and other carbo products with the added vitamins and stuff... im impressed. 

maybe i just confide in having a label, but the added 4oz's over what i normally get did make an impression. but then again that equals about the same as what i paid for all those products. 

all that aside, you say the basics are running you around $20 a grow? what kind of system and what size reservoir are you running? if i could run a grow for under $200 id be thrilled! fawk the labels if i can run for that price!! for real, please go into detail about what you use. im not a natural or organic grower, i love my synthetics but i love keeping my money even more.


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 18, 2011)

by amino acid bases synthetic i mean that i want something that absolutely includes amino acids, and i dont like organic or natural organic nutes. they just seem to clog my system, leave sediment in my res and cause me headaches because some natural/organics will start to ferment after a couple days and just get to be a pain. i know its out of place in the cannabis culture of today, but id rather run fully synthetic nutes.

the guy at worms way told me he uses dynagrow. and after seeing your comparison im swayed that way.


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 18, 2011)

dgaf757 said:


> by amino acid bases synthetic i mean that i want something that absolutely includes amino acids, and i dont like organic or natural organic nutes. they just seem to clog my system, leave sediment in my res and cause me headaches because some natural/organics will start to ferment after a couple days and just get to be a pain. i know its out of place in the cannabis culture of today, but id rather run fully synthetic nutes.
> 
> the guy at worms way told me he uses dynagrow. and after seeing your comparison im swayed that way.


 Your plants already make their own amino acids and I know for a fact that DG doesn't include them in the bottles that I use. Stick to the 16 essential elements, keep your plants healthy from start to finish and you'll pull some good yields and an excellent product out of 'no frills' plant foods.


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 18, 2011)

yeah i know that plants create amino, enzymes, and other growth regulators on their own, but my previous understanding was that by providing the plants with these chemicals in the fertilizer, the plant didnt have to concentrate on making they all on their own. thus speeding up the growth and blooming and i am so concerned about it because i dont veg my plants... at all. i pop them from seed, run 24/0 for a week or so and then boom they go into bloom. i mean im not new to growing, but if what im using isnt really doing much then theres no point in me wasting big bucks on the nutes. but i do harvest every 6-8 weeks which is again why i thought if i added these chemicals the plant wouldnt have to work to create it on their own. 

im always down to getting new info on growing and trying to incorperate it into my grow cycle if it benefits my plants *and* my wallet.


----------



## djruiner (Mar 18, 2011)

dgaf757 said:


> oh no i completely understand your point. my local hydro store wont even stock AN because of EXACTLY what you just said. they have shady marketing, but since it was my first go round i bought 4L of everything on their "professional" suppliment line as well as sensi bloom. i always bought botanicare because they were cheap and effective, but hey i do admit even with the problems i have had... i harvested 11-16 grams per plant on 20 plants in a 2x4 tent with a 400w hps, 2 70w hps and 2 85w cfls. i never got over 6oz's total with botanicares full line.
> 
> im all about the basics because i run a "hyped" molasses for my outside veggie drip garden its nutrilife heavy weight and it works quite well. but compared to what bud candy and other carbo products with the added vitamins and stuff... im impressed.
> 
> ...


$20 is all ive spent so far on nutes for all my grows...a little jacks goes a long way.and im growing in soil...gave the dwc thing a go...just too much work for my liking.using cfl's start to finish and have yet to have a plant produce less then an ounce.i doubt i have $200 invested in my grow setup total and the only thing i have to buy is soil about every 4-6 months.granted im all about the DIY...built my grow box and light hood...did all the wiring myself.the most expensive part was my veg lights that was 65 watts a piece and got 4 of them for $25.but as long as you get good nutes with the right amount of NPK going into them they will tell you what they need.to get a good harvest of nice dense bud...keep the plant green and healthy all through flowering and you will get a decent harvest..and you def dont need hundreds of $ worth of nutes to get that


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 18, 2011)

dgaf757 said:


> yeah i know that plants create amino, enzymes, and other growth regulators on their own, but my previous understanding was that by providing the plants with these chemicals in the fertilizer, the plant didnt have to concentrate on making they all on their own. thus speeding up the growth and blooming and i am so concerned about it because i dont veg my plants... at all. i pop them from seed, run 24/0 for a week or so and then boom they go into bloom. i mean im not new to growing, but if what im using isnt really doing much then theres no point in me wasting big bucks on the nutes. but i do harvest every 6-8 weeks which is again why i thought if i added these chemicals the plant wouldnt have to work to create it on their own.
> 
> im always down to getting new info on growing and trying to incorperate it into my grow cycle if it benefits my plants *and* my wallet.


 The same logic is used by the 'defoliation crowd'. _ If my plant doesn't spend all this energy on maintaining leaves, it can better concentrate on making flowers_. These companies will tell you all kinds of shiz to sell you their products. Leaves produce buds and your plants already makes their own carbs, sugars, aminos, hormones and enzymes. Your role as an indoor gardener is just to provide a good environment and the food needed for the plant to carry out the same process it has since the beginning of time. 


Just a suggestion about how your run your show. When your plants hit day 20 of flower or so, you should be germing more seeds or taking cuttings so you can veg for a few weeks before you flower. If I wasn't perpetual, I'd still be harvesting as frequently as you but I'd be putting 2 footers into flowering instead of 'no veg plants'. It's all about staggering and timing.


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 18, 2011)

i feel ya on that one. diy is really the only way to grow now because anything premade is was over priced. i better understand what you meant about spending 20 in nutes because i did the same thing when i was growing in peat. man nutes are wayy easier to afford when growing in soil/soiless. but i gotta make up 55gal of nutrient solution every week, so either way im still screwed because i run through nutes reall quick. the hardest part about all of this is i was on a schedule with botanicare, i knew how much to expect in yield every grow... and now im scrambling around trying to find a nute program that my plants like and that fits my schedule.


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 18, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> The same logic is used by the 'defoliation crowd'. _ If my plant doesn't spend all this energy on maintaining leaves, it can better concentrate on making flowers_. These companies will tell you all kinds of shiz to sell you their products. Leaves produce buds and your plants already makes their own carbs, sugars, aminos, hormones and enzymes. Your role as an indoor gardener is just to provide a good environment and the food needed for the plant to carry out the same process it has since the beginning of time.
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion about how your run your show. When your plants hit day 20 of flower or so, you should be germing more seeds or taking cuttings so you can veg for a few weeks before you flower. If I wasn't perpetual, I'd still be harvesting as frequently as you but I'd be putting 2 footers into flowering instead of 'no veg plants'. It's all about staggering and timing.



thats true their main goal really is to sell you their product. i think instead of going out and buying another expensive cycle of nutes this time... im just going to run on the basics and see if i can even tell theres a difference.

about the germing seeds... thats exactly what i do i pop the seeds about the 3-4 weeks in so that when i harvest i immediately put the seedlings in flower. i breed most of my own seeds and since i have no vegging i feel its kinda pointless to try and keep a mother plant or to clone them.


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 18, 2011)

dgaf757 said:


> about the germing seeds... thats exactly what i do i pop the seeds about the 3-4 weeks in so that when i harvest i immediately put the seedlings in flower. i breed most of my own seeds and since i have no vegging i feel its kinda pointless to try and keep a mother plant or to clone them.


Well depending on your light source, bigger plants usually yield better. Try germing on day 1 of flower of just go perpetual and harvest every week.


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah youre definately right. i pretty much got away from bigger plant only because on my first grow a few years ago i was given a skunk/haze plant by my boy and he grew outside. long story short, it scared me away from big plants but i know now that it was only because of the genetics that made it so out of control. i had a pretty good routine going for a while there but now im scarmbling with nutes i might just give to germing a try either today or tomorrow because my newer batch is 2 weeks into flower.

oh by the way on a routine run to lowes today to get fertilizer for my lawn, i ran across a purely iron product. it comes in a 1 gallon size for like $6 so i think im going to use up the rest of my advanced nutes and see if adding this does anything to correct the iron defic. ill definately post back on here whether or not it helps, does nothing, or creates more problems.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Mar 19, 2011)

From my experience with AN is that when you FIRST mix your nutrient mixture, the PH is then "perfect". You're still going to have to monitor and adjust PH a few days or so later..


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 19, 2011)

ganjaman87 said:


> From my experience with AN is that when you FIRST mix your nutrient mixture, the PH is then "perfect". You're still going to have to monitor and adjust PH a few days or so later..


well this new ph perfect formula (it hasnt been released to be sold in the US yet) it automatically corrects the ph so that it is always available at the proper ph level, but thats not my real concern as i know it works. the part im reaqlly pissed about is that they not only left iron out in the base sensi bloom formula, but none of their suppliments contain any trace of iron either. i use everythng except the pirhana, tarantula, and sensizym. i use everything else and i had bad iron defic. problems and after paying all that money i didnt think id have that problem. i still have like a liter of each left so for the next 2 weeks im going to use the liquid iron suppliment i got for cheap and dilute the hell out of it and see how well it works.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2011)

I havent run into this Iron thing but Im using the origanal formula not the PH perfect stuff, and im geting fantastic results


----------



## bangkok101 (Mar 19, 2011)

Heres the truth u should know, it doesnt matter if someone has over 10 years of growing or someone just started out. just do whatever works for you. i used ANs full line (not sensi but GMB and not ph perfect) everyone rags on AN but it works for me. i've tried GH, i just saw better results for me using AN. Every company wants to make money, every store that you go to wants to make money. its supply and demand. just do whatever works for you.


----------



## bangkok101 (Mar 19, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> +rep to you sir very well said!!!


thank you! are you aero or dwc?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a aero DIY cloner and and my main system is DWC


----------



## bangkok101 (Mar 20, 2011)

i tried to make a diy cloner, but i cant find a bucket that will fit around 80 sites thats not leak proof


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2011)

il post some pics of a 40 gal 2x4 cloner you could do 100 if you wanted I use it for 15


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2011)

View attachment 1506134View attachment 1506133View attachment 1506132View attachment 1506131View attachment 1506130View attachment 1506129this was set up for 15 3in cups but you could do
100 1in no problem


----------



## decrimCA (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks Bangkok101 - well said.

I feel bad (not really) saying this, but folks, DUH, does anyone really think that a nutrient is perfect????

Really, I mean, if you think you can just use a nute and it will do everything for you, then you are lazy, not a grower. And if there actually was a nute that could do it all, EVERYONE would be growing. Thank goodness that isn't the case.

Having said that, nutes work differently for everyone and who knows what people do in their grow room, besides what they say in the forums. I mean, there are plenty of reasons why a grow can not work out as well as you want it to - it's not just the nutes that cause troubles. LOL I know I've caused many a problem in my experience...and I wish I could blame it on the nutes...

I too have used GH and it's fine, but AN is just much better for my style of growing and my life. Plus, the results are just unbeatable. Yes, nothing's perfect, but really, if it were easy, growing wouldn't be any fun anymore...


----------



## djruiner (Mar 22, 2011)

decrimCA said:


> Thanks Bangkok101 - well said.
> 
> I feel bad (not really) saying this, but folks, DUH, does anyone really think that a nutrient is perfect????
> 
> ...


all i use and have used for the past 2 years is jacks classic.if you have all the key elements and a good npk ratio...thats all you need.all these people go out and spends gobs of money on tons of different chemicals to toss into your plants...its not needed.do some simple research on the basics of plants...learn to read them...and they will grow like champs.if your having to buy an entire line of products....not only are you buying into the hype..but your obviously not getting what you need...if it takes 4-6 bottles of stuff to get the right mix...your not buying the right nutes

EDIT: also ill mention that jacks classic is ph perfect...least it has been for me.and no not everyone uses it...just most of the best growers on this site and other sites.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 22, 2011)

the PH perfect pitch isnt a aimed at a rock solid 5.5 or 5.8 out of the box!! its to allow the plant a wider
range of nute uptake so a PH range of 5.0 to 6.5 would be fine in hydro. there additive allow the plant to
live and eat at a much wider range. so adding ph up or down is still a issue and day to day thing.
they f up and called it ph perect and it should be called something else.


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 22, 2011)

decrimCA said:


> I feel bad (not really) saying this, but folks, DUH, does anyone really think that a nutrient is perfect????


DynaGro is damn near close. I laugh at this pH perfect concept that AN is trying to roll out when for the last 25 years, DG has already had rock solid pH stability. It doesn't matter if it's my crappy tap water or RO, DG's pH won't budge unless you're 'doing it wrong'. 



> Really, I mean, if you think you can just use a nute and it will do everything for you, then you are lazy, not a grower.


Really, if your fertilizer isn't giving your plants what they need, you're using shitty fertilizer. 



> And if there actually was a nute that could do it all, EVERYONE would be growing. Thank goodness that isn't the case.


There are, but AN figures that if they put enough BS marketing out there, they'll drown out the _quality_ brands that have been around for 25 and 50 years.


----------



## hooked.on.ponics (Apr 22, 2011)

Saying something over and over doesn't make it true. It doesn't matter if you're repeatedly saying Dyna Grow is great or something else.

Furthermore, saying the actual truth over and over not only doesn't make it true, it doesn't really increase the likelihood anyone will believe it. Repetition only convinces the speaker, though I can certainly understand the need in that case.

You have to try the stuff yourself.

Here's how the psychology of this works - people who use the most expensive of a type of product want to believe that they're getting more for their money because otherwise it's an unnecessary expense, right? Of course if they actually are getting more for their money they tell the exact same story that they will if they're simply trying to convince themselves so you can't tell either way unless you try it yourself.

The reverse is true of the people who use the cheap stuff. They need to believe that they're really quite clever for not spending more for something that won't give them better results. But again, you can't know whether they're telling the actual truth or only what they really want to believe is the truth because they greatly prefer the self-image of savvy consumer to cheapskate. Again, you've got to try it yourself to know.


(And of course even then you have to be on guard to try to figure out which you're trying to convince yourself of and try to remain objective and clear-headed which is not always easy or even possible.)


My experience has told me over and over and over again that the more you try to cut corners the more you regret it down the road. Sure, public transportation is cheaper if you need to get somewhere on vacation, but the more expensive option of a cab is likely to be enough faster and enough removed from the press of humanity forlornly consigned to public transportation (and, apparently, a life without soap) to be well worth the extra cost.

In my book, the "premium" whatever is nearly always worth the upgrade cost. So of course I struggle to remain objective and evaluate whether that is actually true in each example, but by and large (and in my experience ferts are no exception) it holds true.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 22, 2011)

hooked.on.ponics said:


> My experience has told me over and over and over again that the more you try to cut corners the more you regret it down the road.


Just compare the labels and then tell me which company is cutting corners .


----------



## decrimCA (Apr 8, 2012)

Ah, old threads.


----------



## Motherhugger (Apr 10, 2012)

decrimCA said:


> Ah, old threads.


yeah, I stumbled on this too.

I haven't noticed any iron troubles with AN's pH Perfect lineup, but that's just me.

I would think that if you had a question like that about a product that you would talk to the tech support department about this problem. I mean, they're the ones that make the products, right?

I'm not sure if I'd listen to folks on these boards since they aren't actually the ones behind the scenes or in the production department.


----------



## danny2980 (Dec 21, 2015)

dgaf757 said:


> *Ok, so about 7 or so weeks ago I found a Canadian vendor selling the "new PH perfect" sensi bloom so I bought it. At first I was using the other sensi bloom that wasn't PH perfect. When I started using the what I call "PH stable" because it still isn't perfect, I saw really nice results, with a lot less hassle for me. After 4 weeks I saw some deficiencies. I had no idea whether it was Mg, Ca, Fe or my RO water screwing up. After getting an email back from high times, apparently the PH perfect advanced nutrients products COMPLETELY left out Iron... not only in the base bloom nutes, but NONE of their recommended supplements do either, as I use them too.
> 
> If there's anybody else out there that has used this new formula... have you seen this same Fe def.? Its really bugging me out, because I was told if I use a cal+mag with iron, it could create toxicity from too much mg in my program. If anybody has any suggestions (besides the maxi-crop w/iron because its got chlorine in it and I use a bio active hydro system) please help me.*


Strange. It's been spot on for me plants are so healthy without the hassle of all that ph shit


----------



## Can_I_Get_A_Hell_Yeah (Jul 9, 2018)

I just ran across this I know it's old, but there is nothing wrong with advanced, it's not even that expensive ( *just for the record you got to pay to play*). And one more thing real quick , If everything came in one bottle, everything out there would be the same there would be no good growers Or badd growers and everyone would be growing. And it is already all over the place. So to even make it anywhere's you better be on top of your game And Ready to fail and learn, No one can just wake up and Say I'm one of the best With out putting in any time & working on it, it just doesn't work that way. And I'm glad it don't, But don't get me wrong some people just got the gift from God, but 99% of people have to work for it .


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 10, 2018)

Can_I_Get_A_Hell_Yeah said:


> I just ran across this I know it's old, but there is nothing wrong with advanced, it's not even that expensive ( *just for the record you got to pay to play*). And one more thing real quick , If everything came in one bottle, everything out there would be the same there would be no good growers Or badd growers and everyone would be growing. And it is already all over the place. So to even make it anywhere's you better be on top of your game And Ready to fail and learn, No one can just wake up and Say I'm one of the best With out putting in any time & working on it, it just doesn't work that way. And I'm glad it don't, But don't get me wrong some people just got the gift from God, but 99% of people have to work for it .


There are plenty of things wrong with AN. They sell watered down, multi-part lines designed to appeal to the grower who doesn't know any better. The company hides behind this 'we're here for the growers!' kind of attitude while completely fleecing them at the same time. As Uncle Ben would say, a grower who knows what they're doing can completely crush it with plant food purchased at WalMart.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 10, 2018)

homebrewer said:


> There are plenty of things wrong with AN. They sell watered down, multi-part lines designed to appeal to the grower who doesn't know any better. The company hides behind this 'we're here for the growers!' kind of attitude while completely fleecing them at the same time. As Uncle Ben would say, a grower who knows what they're doing can completely crush it with plant food purchased at WalMart.


You, sir, are correct. Have a cookie!


----------



## hotrodharley (Jul 12, 2018)

homebrewer said:


> There are plenty of things wrong with AN. They sell watered down, multi-part lines designed to appeal to the grower who doesn't know any better. The company hides behind this 'we're here for the growers!' kind of attitude while completely fleecing them at the same time. As Uncle Ben would say, a grower who knows what they're doing can completely crush it with plant food purchased at WalMart.


Anyone shopping the garden section at Wal Mart has to be impressed these days. I haven't found nutes but everything else is there including everything for super soil just about. They even sell bubble hash bags, rosin presses and grow lights although mostly online.


----------



## Davos Tyrell (Sep 20, 2018)

dgaf757 said:


> *Ok, so about 7 or so weeks ago I found a Canadian vendor selling the "new PH perfect" sensi bloom so I bought it. At first I was using the other sensi bloom that wasn't PH perfect. When I started using the what I call "PH stable" because it still isn't perfect, I saw really nice results, with a lot less hassle for me. After 4 weeks I saw some deficiencies. I had no idea whether it was Mg, Ca, Fe or my RO water screwing up. After getting an email back from high times, apparently the PH perfect advanced nutrients products COMPLETELY left out Iron... not only in the base bloom nutes, but NONE of their recommended supplements do either, as I use them too.
> 
> If there's anybody else out there that has used this new formula... have you seen this same Fe def.? Its really bugging me out, because I was told if I use a cal+mag with iron, it could create toxicity from too much mg in my program. If anybody has any suggestions (besides the maxi-crop w/iron because its got chlorine in it and I use a bio active hydro system) please help me.*





I’m using Sensi bloom and big bud and have experienced and continue to experience this same iron deficiency, and couldn’t figure out what was wrong with my plants until you point out the iron thing. Very good observation, thank you! I know it could be grower error, and do like AN so not going to shit on their products. Everyone has differences in their grow, I just came here for info on AN, not other companies. But always open to learn new info and techniques just not in a thread specifically about AN.


----------



## Logan Burke (Sep 25, 2018)

I tried AN Sensi PH perfect in some of my first grows....whether it be because of my own screw ups, the nutrients, or both, it just didn't hold a good PH value anywhere close to 5.5-6.2. I switched to Floranova Grow and Bloom and immediately started seeing a decline in my need to adjust PH in relation to how much I had to with AN. And it has the added bonus of not having to mix ratios of two different bottles for your grow or your bloom base nutes...just one bottle grow, one bottle bloom...so out of those two, I've just had more success with the Floranova. Haven't tried any other GH base nutes.


----------



## Drdoombud (Mar 26, 2020)

dgaf757 said:


> *Ok, so about 7 or so weeks ago I found a Canadian vendor selling the "new PH perfect" sensi bloom so I bought it. At first I was using the other sensi bloom that wasn't PH perfect. When I started using the what I call "PH stable" because it still isn't perfect, I saw really nice results, with a lot less hassle for me. After 4 weeks I saw some deficiencies. I had no idea whether it was Mg, Ca, Fe or my RO water screwing up. After getting an email back from high times, apparently the PH perfect advanced nutrients products COMPLETELY left out Iron... not only in the base bloom nutes, but NONE of their recommended supplements do either, as I use them too.
> 
> If there's anybody else out there that has used this new formula... have you seen this same Fe def.? Its really bugging me out, because I was told if I use a cal+mag with iron, it could create toxicity from too much mg in my program. If anybody has any suggestions (besides the maxi-crop w/iron because its got chlorine in it and I use a bio active hydro system) please help me.*


Hey I'm judt starting out and using True Plant Sciences ONE as my base and recharge 
Thinking that its covering my base, and semi covering sensezym, ancient earth, bud candy.
My boss uses these others and sensi bloom a+b and others grow great weed but trying to use less but cover everything he uses


----------

